# How about some black drum recipes?



## Anthony

I got some nice black drum fillets that need a good recipe. I tried some and it was some good eating, just salt and pepper cooked in butter and squeezed some lemon juice on top and that was some good stuff. Anyone else got anything better.


----------



## sand flea

Take a cast iron skillet and heat the hell out of it. Put a small amount of oil on it (olive or vegetable) and prep the drum.


On the filet, sprinkle it with your favorite spice mixture. I like a dash of paprika and black pepper and salt, followed by dried parsley.

Lay the filet on the skillet and let it blacken. It won't take more than a minute. Flip it and do the same to the other side.

Plate it, crack a beer, and enjoy.


----------



## CrawFish

*Or just*

steam in a steamer or a Microwave. 
1. Julian some ginger and scallions (green onions)
2. Place ginger and scallion on an oiled Microwaveable place
3. Rub oyster sauce on both side of fillet
4. Place fillet on top of ginger and scallion plate and put the rest of ginger and scallion on top of fillet.
5. Wrap with plastic wrapper
6. Place in Microwave and heat on high for 5 to 7 minutes. (varied from microwave power and thickness of fillets)

Sound complicated, but simple and easy to make. Surprisingly good.


----------



## jedi_angler

Anthony,
LongRanger has a great crab-stuffed Drum recipe (or maybe it's Summerplay's)...

If you give up your hottest spot, I'll see if I can get it out of him


----------



## Anthony

Thanks guys. I have found that black drum is pretty tasty and goes well with most of my recipes. As far as my "hottest" spot goes, anywhere I can wet a line is usually good enough for me .


----------

